# In NO lebende / Ausgewanderte hier?



## MikeHawk (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine generelle Frage, gibt es einige User hier die in Norwegen leben?
Meine Frau und ich wandern Anfang kommenden Jahres aus und ich würde mich natürlich über Kontakte freuen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2022)

Nachtschwärmer78

Hm, letzten Beiträge von 2020, kann irgendwie nicht sehen, wann er zuletzt on war.


----------



## Seele (28. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> kann irgendwie nicht sehen, wann er zuletzt on war.


31. Dezember 2021, das ist schon bisschen her. Aber man kann es ja mal mit einer PN versuchen, darüber bekommt er ne Email.


----------



## MikeHawk (28. Juni 2022)

super! vielen dank jungs!


----------

